# Plant Wish List?



## fishaaron (Apr 13, 2008)

I always like reading about and trying to find new plants. If there were one plant I would like to get that I have not had before it is Pogostemon helferi:

http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=053H

What about you? What plants are you dreaming of?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Downoi is pretty easy to grow out and is not demanding. I am growing some out now as a foreground; maybe I will sell some in a few weeks.


----------

